# Droplet startet nicht



## pernt (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe eine Aktion aufgezeichnet welche Bilder verkleinert. Wenn ich diese Aktion als Stapelverarbeitung laufen lassen funktionert das ohne Probleme.
Jedoch wenn ich mir mit den gleichen Einstellungen wie in der Stapelverarbeitung ein Droplet erstelle, funktioniert dieses nicht.
D.h. ich ziehe einen Ordner oder eine Datei auf die EXE, dann startet Photoshop, aber es passiert weiter nix.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Bin echt am verzweifeln.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## SnakeBite334 (22. März 2005)

Bei mir geht es auch nicht, ist das gleiche problem. Kann uns jemand helfen?!


----------



## blount (22. März 2005)

Hi pernt,

kontrolliere doch mal die Enstellungen für
deine Aktionen. Bei der Stapelverarbeitung
muss man ja angeben welche Bilder (geöffnet
oder in Ordnern/ und vor allem wo sie wieder
abgespeichert werden sollen) bearbeitet werden
sollen.

Wenn du aus deiner Aktion ein droplet
erstellt hat weiss PS doch gar nicht wo die
bearbeiteten Dateien wieder abgelegt werden 
sollen bzw. ob die alten Dateien überschrieben 
werden sollen. (verallgemeinernde Aktionen
-> allgemeingültig für jeden Bilderordner)


----------

